# bash ssh completion (remote host)



## arri (Jun 15, 2009)

in debian i'm enjoying bash-completion, even when typing paths that are located on remote hosts (provided ssh-keys are shared).
this is extremely useful, for instance when using scp..

however, this doesn't work on OSX for me, and i can't find where to configure this.. 

anyone an idea?

thanks,
vr.gr
arri


----------

